# Glastonbury Tor in England



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

There are many myths and legends associated with the Tor, learn about it, and see some nice photos here...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/09/glastonbury-tor-england.html


​


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2014)

Amazing.  So beautiful and so *old.*   Thanks for showing this Seabreeze.


----------

